# Actresses whose appearance you find overrated



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I was just watching a movie on the TV that featured Anne Hathaway, which reminded me of how I always found her very overrated (both looks wise and acting wise). That's not to say anything against her personally because I am sure she's a nice person, but I never really saw what was so attractive about her...
Anyone else?


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Emma Stone. I see girls better looking than her every day. In fact I often see girls who could put a lot of celebs to shame.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I never thought she was attractive and I think she is a bad actor too!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I also doubt that smart girls ever become actresses, but maybe that's just bitterness talking. :no


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

have to disagree on Anne Hathaway, looks damn fine to me  

Mily cyrus would have to be near my top. **** actor, singer and not that good looking


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

creasy said:


> Emma Stone. I see girls better looking than her every day. In fact I often see girls who could put a lot of celebs to shame.


Agreed 100%. I don't understand all of the fuss over Emma Stone. Subpar actress and super overrated in the looks department.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

mca90guitar said:


> have to disagree on Anne Hathaway, looks damn fine to me


See, I don't get why she's considered 'sooo hot' while someone like Maggie Gyllenhaal is considered 'sooo ugly.' I think they're on par when it comes to looks - they both seem average and plain to me! Am I the only one who thinks that? :sus
I'll personally always have a soft spot for Alyson Hannigan <3


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Taylor ****ing Swift
Julia Roberts (can you say horse face?)
Gwyneth Paltrow
Beyonce Knowles
Kerry Washington


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

^Actually I don't know that Julia Roberts was ever considered 'hot.' Wasn't she voted the least sexiest woman by some men's magazine?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

trisquel said:


> ^Actually I don't know that Julia Roberts was ever considered 'hot.' Wasn't she voted the least sexiest woman by some men's magazine?


At the top of her career, she was considered "beautiful".


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I always found her nasty, especially when she forgot to shave her armpits :no


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, a thread that encourages people to put down women purely because they look a certain way.

I hope the next time you and any female poster who posted here feel insecure about your looks, you'll remember that you're part of the problem.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Hathaway. She's def better lookin than Maggie though. Easily.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> Wow, a thread that encourages people to put down women purely because they look a certain way.
> 
> I hope the next time you and any female poster who posted here feel insecure about your looks, you'll remember that you're part of the problem.


I've never felt insecure about mine :boogie


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Can I add men into this??

Ryan Gosling
Jake Gyllenhall
Justin Timberlake


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Dam.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

^agreed, Ryan Gosling looks like a creeper


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

trisquel said:


> I've never felt insecure about mine :boogie


Then I guess it's true what they say. Bullies aren't necessarily insecure about themselves - they enjoy picking on others just because they can.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Then I guess it's true what they say. Bullies aren't necessarily insecure about themselves - they enjoy picking on others just because they can.


It goes both ways, sweets. The media makes "average" women feel bad by promoting the so-called beautiful celebrities all the time. We're supposed to look at the magezines and billboards, aspiring to be like these women.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> Then I guess it's true what they say. Bullies aren't necessarily insecure about themselves - they enjoy picking on others just because they can.


I honestly don't think if there are any celebrities named in this thread, that they would ever find out or care about some people on a social anxiety support forum criticizing their looks :roll


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

lyric said:


> It goes both ways, sweets. The media makes "average" women feel bad by promoting the so-called beautiful celebrities all the time. We're supposed to look at the magezines and billboards, aspiring to be like these women.


If you think the media is exploiting these women, then you get back at the media, not at the women.

Don't hate people because they're beautiful. That just makes it obvious that you're just jealous. At least, that's what I got from OP's comment about smart girls.



trisquel said:


> I honestly don't think if there are any celebrities named in this thread, that they would ever find out or care about some people on a social anxiety support forum criticizing their looks


I'm sure real-life bullies use that sort of justification all the time. Bullies. They just can't be bothered to consider someone else's feelings, but the minute someone hurts _their _feelings... all hell breaks loose.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> If you think the media is exploiting these women, then you get back at the media, not at the women.
> 
> Don't hate people because they're beautiful. That just makes it obvious that you're just jealous. At least, that's what I got from OP's comment about smart girls.


I'm a fan of some of the most beautiful actresses (liz taylor, angeline jolie). So yeah, I don't care about beauty.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Reece Witherspoon
Gwenyth Paltrow(sp?)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

creasy said:


> Emma Stone. I see girls better looking than her every day.


Agreed. :yes


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

trisquel said:


> I honestly don't think if there are any celebrities named in this thread, that they would ever find out or care about some people on a social anxiety support forum criticizing their looks :roll


Wrong. This is the real Anne Hathaway. I have social anxiety and after reading this thread, I have decided I will never act again.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, also Emma Watson. She looks like the love child of Richard Dawkins and Justin Biber.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

trisquel said:


> ^Actually I don't know that Julia Roberts was ever considered 'hot.' Wasn't she voted the least sexiest woman by some men's magazine?


She was the original "Pretty Woman".


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This thread is in poor taste.


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

rednosereindeer said:


> Wow, a thread that encourages people to put down women purely because they look a certain way.
> 
> I hope the next time you and any female poster who posted here feel insecure about your looks, you'll remember that you're part of the problem.


High five man... well said


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry guys, but Halle Berry. :stu

EDIT: To the posts saying this thread is in poor taste, this is a thread only about a matter of taste. We are only talking about appearance here, we aren't chalking up a woman's worth to their looks. And we're not putting anybody down so please shhh.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

jcmp7754 said:


> High five man... well said


OK

The next time someone proposes that people with SA are "nice" and "understanding," I'll link them to this thread.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> This thread is in poor taste.


Were you offended that someone named an actress you personally like?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Kate Beckinsale is 1000x better looking than Emma Watson


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I can't believe I live in a world where people think Julia Roberts is an overrated beauty. :sigh


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Angelina Jolie. Ew.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Angelina Jolie. Ew.


Agreed. Fish lips. :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lyric said:


> At the top of her career, she was considered "beautiful".


.....or "Pretty" :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KelsKels said:


> Angelina Jolie. Ew.





Cletis said:


> Agreed. Fish lips. :afr


Hey hey hey!

You are talking about an actress who has been through a lot, is like the Elizabeth Taylor (vixen) of this generation to Jennifer Aniston (Debbie Reynolds) and Brad Pitt (Eddie Fisher).

She is also 16 days older than me and lost her mom after I lost my dad, and was really good in Girl Interrupted.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> You are talking about an actress who has been through a lot, is like the Elizabeth Taylor (vixen) of this generation to Jennifer Aniston (Debbie Reynolds) and Brad Pitt (Eddie Fisher).
> 
> She is also 16 days older than me and lost her mom after I lost my dad, and was really good in Girl Interrupted.


Angelina is flawless.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

lyric said:


> Angelina is flawless.


I personally think she is quite good looking, but I can see why others might not think so. She has unique facial features.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

The funny thing is, you could take any somewhat attractive person, gift them with the ability to act, slather on makeup, put them in a hollywood production, and next thing you know the media has them on the cover of People and US weekly raving about how "gorgeous" and "sexy" they are. Very few celebs are anything special, especially when it comes to looks, yet society worships the ground they walk on.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> You are talking about an actress who has been through a lot, is like the Elizabeth Taylor (vixen) of this generation to Jennifer Aniston (Debbie Reynolds) and Brad Pitt (Eddie Fisher).
> 
> She is also 16 days older than me and lost her mom after I lost my dad, and was really good in Girl Interrupted.


I like Angelina. Although lately she looks a bit sickly. She's always been really skinny but now it sort of shows in her face too.

I'm surprised she's only 37, she seems more mature. I mean she looks her age, not older, but she's one of those celebrities that have been around for so long that I assumed she must be a really good-looking 45 year old. lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Emma Watson


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Drew Barrymore


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> Don't hate people because they're beautiful.


The point is that these are the celebrities that people think aren't all that beautiful, just normal/average. "Don't hate people because they're ugly" might have been more appropriate advice, but even then nobody said these celebs were ugly _or_ hated. Hate is way too strong for this situation; it would be an effort to even dislike someone purely for their appearance. I think you're trying to tie their looks to their talent or worth as a person. Someone could be a remarkable person and a great actor, and whether or not they look like a Neanderthal is a separate opinion.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Angelina Jolie. Ew.


I agree she is definitely an acquired taste.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

kast said:


> The point is that these are the celebrities that people think aren't all that beautiful, just normal/average. "Don't hate people because they're ugly" might have been more appropriate advice, but even then nobody said these celebs were ugly _or_ hated. Hate is way too strong for this situation; *it would be an effort to even dislike someone purely for their appearance*. I think you're trying to tie their looks to their talent or worth as a person. Someone could be a remarkable person and a great actor, and whether or not they look like a Neanderthal is a separate opinion.


It actually takes no effort to dislike someone purely for their appearance, but that's not the point anyway. It's a well-known fact that women are largely valued for their looks, and BDD is a common problem for female members on this website. I find it irritating when people rush to assure a female poster that she's not ugly when on the side they single out female celebrities who are fine the way they are and then say things like



> I never really saw what was so attractive about her...





> I see girls better looking than her every day.





> not that good looking





> super overrated in the looks department.





> seem average and plain to me!





> looks like the love child of Richard Dawkins and Justin Biber.





> average at her best





> Ew.





> Fish lips.


And people wonder why "am I ugly?" is one of the more common threads around here.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

lyric said:


> Can I add men into this??
> 
> Ryan Gosling
> Jake Gyllenhall
> Justin Timberlake


I agree with the first two!

And also, Channing Tatum.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> Then I guess it's true what they say. Bullies aren't necessarily insecure about themselves - they enjoy picking on others just because they can.


This isn't really a nasty thread. It's just about who is overrated. Sure, say it to people who post deliberately nasty comments, but bully is a strong word to say to someone who just has different tastes.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## sushiii (Jun 1, 2012)

cameron diaz,i mean,shes hot,just not as hot as ppl want to put her in movies,she isnt maxim nor playboy material,shes isnt THAT hot.Shes soo overated as to how hot she is.


----------



## sushiii (Jun 1, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I agree with the first two!
> 
> And also, Channing Tatum.


 lol channing tatum isnt overated wow,hes 1 of the best guys u can find out there,hes way better than some other guys like tom cruise or that high school musical/actor wannabe guy.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I feel like the only straight man who doesn't think Angelina Jolie is the hottest woman on the face of the planet.. everybody acts like she is, lol.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> And people wonder why "am I ugly?" is one of the more common threads around here.


To be honest, I usually only see above average looking people post the "am I ugly" type threads. It's kind of obvious they're fishing for compliments sometimes.

I think you're taking this thread a little too seriously though. I don't think I'm a bully just because I don't find Emma Stone attractive. Besides, this is how celebrities make a living. They need people to pay attention to them.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree with LowKey, I don't see how thinking somebody isn't as attractive as most other people think they are means you're a bully. That's a definite non sequitur.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Honestly, makes me feel pretty bad when people are calling these actresses ugly or not attractive. Because even the actresses that aren't up to par with your guys' opinions, are still a million times more attractive than me. My self-esteem just took an unexpected drop. :|


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Emma Watson is the girl from the Harry potter movies right? She may not be extremely beautiful but she has this raw sexuality that makes up for it.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

trisquel said:


> I also doubt that smart girls ever become actresses, but maybe that's just bitterness talking. :no


Natalie Portman went to Harvard, I guess plenty of others were well educated too (imo its likely actors/actresses in general are smarter than the average population).

Celebrity looks only are buzzed about loads when they appear in something which gets lots of media attention (E.g. Megan Fox transformers) but people are unlikely to change opinion on who they find attractive just how much its talked about depends on how much they appear.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

sushiii said:


> lol channing tatum isnt overated wow,hes 1 of the best guys u can find out there,hes way better than some other guys like tom cruise or that high school musical/actor wannabe guy.


Just not my type. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eals-sunburn-holiday-pregnant-wife-Jenna.html
I just don't get why he was voted the sexiest man alive, haha. And Zac Efron? He's got better looking but I think he has quite girly features.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

cameron diaz


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

As long as no one mentions Charlize Theron.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Well most celebrities. Now thats not to say they're ugly or anything negative like that but most celebrities I find are just average looking only difference is they're glorified.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

How can people not find Emma Watson attractive, she's perfect lol

I never understood the hype over Angelina Jolie :stu

Also never found any of the following particularly attractive:

Jessica Alba
Katy Perry
Megan Fox
Jessica Biel
Zooey Deschanel
Rihanna 
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Natalie Portman went to Harvard, I guess plenty of others were well educated too (imo its likely actors/actresses in general are smarter than the average population).


Yeah...as a psychology major...which is dumb.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> *How can people not find Emma Watson attractive, she's perfect lol*
> 
> I never understood the hype over Angelina Jolie :stu
> 
> ...


She looks like a dude.

Jessica Simpson looked better with weight gain.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Megan Fox. Nothing interesting about her face.

Katy Perry

Lady Gaga

Cameron Diaz

Jennifer Aniston (she's pretty ya but not the prettiest lady on earth)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

The Professor said:


> cameron diaz


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

sushiii said:


> cameron diaz,i mean,shes hot,just not as hot as ppl want to put her in movies,she isnt maxim nor playboy material,shes isnt THAT hot.Shes soo overated as to how hot she is.


why because she hasnt massive implants?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

trisquel said:


> Yeah...as a psychology major...which is dumb.


Harvard is never dumb . Have you done psychology?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Harvard is never dumb . Have you done psychology?


There is still a world of difference in intellect between an M.D. graduate from Harvard vs. a psychology graduate. The former is pragmatic and serves a purpose while the latter is pursued purely for self-fulfillment, which I find a bit...stupid.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Emma Watson. Don't get it, never will.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Kristen Stewart and Cameron Diaz.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I also forgot that along with Angelina Jolie, I would probably have Emma Watson, Jessica Biel (except for that one scene in I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry, omg), and Megan Fox as very overrated.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

scarlett johannson 
emma stone
jennifer aniston


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

lyric said:


> Taylor ****ing Swift
> Julia Roberts (can you say horse face?)
> Gwyneth Paltrow
> Beyonce Knowles
> Kerry Washington


Julia Roberts? I always thought she was beatufiul


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I also forgot that along with Angelina Jolie, I would probably have Emma Watson, Jessica Biel (except for that one scene in I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry, omg), and Megan Fox as very overrated.


Jessica Beil? and
Megan Fox? there is no way


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

oh I thought emma watson and kristen stewart were the same person for a second. I guess both of them then.

How is jennifer aniston!? She basically created a whole new genre of women


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Oprah. Nuh' said.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Emma Watson - she still looks like a kid
Beyonce
Angelina Jolie
Kristen Stewart
Drew Barrymore
Not trying to be racist or anything but pretty much any non-white actress other than Halle Berry who is one of the most beautiful actresses ever


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

How has anyone else not said Anne Hathaway yet??


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Emma Watson


Came to say this.


----------



## alexander91 (Jan 26, 2013)

Actresses who i found overrated will be Julia Roberts, Cameron Diaz

Singers I found overrated are beyonce (obviously) and Lana Del Ray


----------



## Liliford (Jan 23, 2013)

I have always thought Angelina Jolie was completely overrated looks wise. She seems to far up her own butt her looks to even become a factor. Plus I just think she is the most annoying women ever.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Cmon, seriously...Anne Hathaway is way more overrated than Angelina :no


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Pretty much all people named here
Like angelina jolie,megan fox,selena gomez,miley cyrus,demi moore,mila kunis
But i also see a lot of names i dont know cause i live under a rock
But i generally dislike looks of those women with huge square jaws blegh

Oh and man,johnny depp,brad pitt,leonardo disomething,chad michael murray
Last two look like girls imo


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

So...still no one else agrees on Anne Hathaway??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

zomgz said:


> Oprah. Nuh' said.


Her appearance is rated?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> Her appearance is rated?


Yeah,I've seen her referred to as beautiful before. I have no opinion,find her neither ugly or beautiful


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Her appearance is rated?


:rofl
:haha


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

trisquel said:


> So...still no one else agrees on Anne Hathaway??


I think she has a pretty face, but her features are so large for such a tiny face!


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

trisquel said:


> I was just watching a movie on the TV that featured Anne Hathaway, which reminded me of how I always found her very overrated (both looks wise and acting wise). That's not to say anything against her personally because I am sure she's a nice person, but I never really saw what was so attractive about her...
> Anyone else?


I agree. I think she's overrated looks and acting wise too, but she probably is a sweet person like you say.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

trisquel said:


> So...still no one else agrees on Anne Hathaway??


Dont know her that well so i googled her and no i dont find her pretty at all


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Megan Fox
Emma Watson


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Megan Fox used to be a lot better looking (in my view) but she still is very good looking i think.

Although everything seemed to look better in the 90s (i did too anyway) ...

I do not get why that girl from Hunger Games is regarded as beautiful. She seems pretty plain to me, but like i said views differ.

90s Sarah Michelle Gellar on the other hand:


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Mersault said:


> Megan Fox used to be a lot better looking (in my view) but she still is very good looking i think.
> 
> Although everything seemed to look better in the 90s (i did too anyway) ...
> 
> ...


Buffy was hot as hell


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

fonz said:


> Buffy was hot as hell


Faith was hotter


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> I also doubt that smart girls ever become actresses, but maybe that's just bitterness talking. :no


what does that mean? that only bimbos become actresses?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

my response to every actress mentioned itt -


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> my response to every actress mentioned itt -


iconic


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> my response to every actress mentioned itt -


*siiiiiiiiiiiiiigh*

thats not how it works.

its basically famous people's jobs to look good. so when you rate an actress, you are splitting hairs. irl is very very very different. most chicks dont roll out the front door having been subjected to months of dieting and exercising and god-tier make-up and hairdressing and wardrobe and then get photshopped as well in post production. you gotta ask yourself how you would look if someone was like "ok, look hot and we'll give you 15 million for your next movie".

"film hot" and "irl hot" are very different kinds of hot. a guy who casually says "meh i dont see what all the fuss about angelina jolie is about" would still be treating you like this


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

Megan Fox
Scarlett Johanssen 
GWYNETH PALTROW - Why did everyone consider her so beautiful back in the 90s and early 00s? I will never understand...She reminds me of big bird from Sesame Street o_o. 
Julia Roberts - Same feelings as for gwyneth paltrow. Her smile isn't that nice...I just don't understand why she is famous for it.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


>


not gonna lie that gif scares me a little bit


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Pretty much everyone already mentioned. Emma stone has something really old about her apperance. I can't put my finger on what exactly it is, but she just doesnt look like a girl in her 20's. Her acting is boring aswell.

Emma watson was very pretty in harry potter, but as she's gotten older she just looks so angry aaall the time. I guess makeup and style choices are to blame, but she's still far from a goddess.

Aaaand since she has technically acted in a movie for like 5 minutes once, i'm gonna mention her. Taylor swift. WHY is she every man's dream girl?? I don't understand. It goes against everything i thought guys liked about girls. She's taller than most men. Due to her height and because she's skinny, she looks weird and idk...boney in some outfits. Zero curves. I thought men wanted short and cute curvy girls?? Her face is hardly anything special either. I think she looks really intimidating tbh, far from sweet and innocent. And i thought it was a turn off when girls had dated a bunch of guys? I just don't get it :blank


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

all except me


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

you people are all mean for no good reason at all


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> not gonna lie that gif scares me a little bit


its a perfect expression of the love a man feels for a woman. the fear you feel is surely to protect yourself from the overwhelming desire to be devoured like a watermelon slice in a competition - with great urgency and a studied efficiency. sometimes i too fear these huge emotions that threaten to sweep me away, but then you realise that that raging torrent? well, thats you, too ^-^

*spits out a load of seeds*


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

back on topic. rene zellweger










and now she's had a face transplant or perhaps she emerged from some kind of kakoon..definitely thinking moth rather than butterfly lol










thats a face thats banged off a few too many lightbulbs x3

then we got megan fox. what i'm actually objecting to is how much everyone flips out over her, shes obviously a good looking bird but before i sneaked out in the morning for the walk of shame i'd deffo whisper in her ear "u look so...generic lol". i just feel almost like a suffocating sense of "this is what men are supposed to be attracted to", its almost like you dont have any say in the matter. BUT YOU DO.

but srsly look at this. imagine you saw this chick commiting a crime and you had to describe her to the cops.










"i'm sorry officer, i know it sounds strange, but she had literally no facial features at all. just eyes, lips, and empty space."


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel bad for Zellwegger. She was socially bullied into plastic surgery, and then it got worse for her.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Megan Fox - She's hot, but not really that pretty. Her acting, i don't even have to mention... 

Also thought Sandra Bullock's acting was hugely overrated in Gravity. 

Pretty sure there are many others, but those two are all I could think of at the moment.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Edit: Oh,I see I've already posted. Anyway,here is my opinion now:

None,they are all beautiful to some people and that is all that matters...


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> How has anyone else not said Anne Hathaway yet??


shes so hawt wtf mang


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

does anyone remember a thread on here about megan fox causing depression? idk if it was a girl who wanted to look like her or a guy who would never get a girl like her. but it was one of the worst ever.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

taylor swift tbh


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Angelina Jolie - The obvious -- she's never been attractive, and I haven't a clue why guys have ever been so into her. Her personality also brings her looks down several pegs.
Gisele Bundchen - Looks like a frickin' man in drag. Ugly as hell. Tom Brady has terrible taste in women's looks (Bridget Moynihan as well).
Young Raquel Welch - Was ugly back then; no idea why the following.
Megan Fox - She was never that special, but she'd probably at least be okay looking if not for the needless surgery.
Scarlett Johansson - She can be nice looking (she looked her best in "Chef"), but I feel she is overrated.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

^ Scarlett Johansson is perfection 

Imho: Mila Kunis, Jeniffer Lawrence, charlize theron, penelope cruz


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Justin Bieber,


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

all these actresses are probably reading this thread and crying their eyes out. you guys are so mean :/


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I don't think I've seen a woman listed here who is anything other than _extremely_ attractive. Gisele Bundchen a man in drag???? That's mental. She literally looks like this










That's her, honestly, Gisele Bundchen. If she isn't attractive then who the hell is?

Angelina is also the most attractive person I've ever seen in my life and I've seen people before, let me tell you.

So my question to everyone is...


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

im sorry but anne hathaway is a goddess










Is emma stone overrated? i don't find here to be that attractive tbh.


----------



## Shack (Jan 8, 2010)

Jennifer Lawrence. I don't find her face to be that beautiful. Cheating since she's not an actress but I also find Sharapova to be overrated. I'm more attracted to Azarenka than her to say nothing of Bouchard, Ivanovic, Wozniacki, etc.

Hathaway is one of the most attractive people I ever see


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I don't consider Anne Hathaway to be stunningly beautiful but there's a certain elegance she possesses that makes her very attractive.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Rachel Mcadams


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Idontgetit said:


> Rachel Mcadams


In the same way people disagreed with mine, I'm going to have to disagree with this. Rachel's like one of the most beautiful women on the planet.


----------

